# 2017 Chevy Cruze LT HVAC Module (auto button)



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

Curious if anyone has ever replaced their HVAC control module in a GEN2 Cruze without having to get it reprogrammed from the dealership. I found one post stating GEN1 you cannot without reprogramming but nothing to truly back up that claim. I have access to Alldata and there isn't much information on if this is necessary with replacement and it only shows the HVAC module wiring without the Auto button (weird to me they don't have both wiring schemes but maybe they are the same?). What I am trying to accomplish is replacing the current HVAC module with one that has the Auto Button like the premiers have. Why? It's annoying using the auto start button on the remote and the car just uses the last known HVAC I had preset. My 2016 Cruze Premier had this auto button and man it was convenient! The website states "activation type: manual". Not sure what that means if someone can clarify for me.

*I have added quite a few things to the 2017 LT - Side Blinkers on the side mirrors w/radar detection on blind spot monitoring (ebay/dealership websites bought parts - all OEM). That worked right off the bat when I added it to the car. It was missing the drivers side door wire for the blinker so I had to add that, something to do with a break in the VIN for my 2017 LT. Anyways, the LT's seem to have the majority of the same options as the Premiers or have the wiring to the BCM. Couple of things that do not work right off the bat are Fog lights and Park Assist - even though the Park Assist will sometimes just half-way work on the right side after 10 starts. The computer won't fully recognize it without me getting with GM giving me a code to add to the LT. That is in progress.

Thoughts?


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

The Auto feature will not work, as discussed in this thread:









2nd Gen auto climate control swap


Hello all. I have a 2016 Cruze LT/RS with the heated seats and the manual climate control. I would like to know if it is possible to swap the manual climate control for the auto climate control and will it work? Maybe with a Tech 2 update after the swap? I am seeing used units in the $50-60...




www.cruzetalk.com





The other swaps you have performed are interesting - would you ever write up a tutorial/parts list some day?


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

marmalou said:


> The Auto feature will not work, as discussed in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe on the write up. I've been considering. It has been a lengthy process and it's still in the works of being completed. GM is fussy on allowing people to add features like what I did. I went to the dealership last week and they said "No Dice. Here's the error codes." They gave me the print out from Global Connect - GMs dealership VIN lookup for codes. My fog lights came with a paper with a code, I just failed to bring it along. The Advisor said normally the VIN will have the features listed from the factory it was built at. Since the features were not there originally, I would need a VIN/Code to add each of them (fog lights and the Park Assist Module). Potentially a new VIN entirely - hilarious. They're making this harder and it shouldn't be on a vehicle they decided to discontinue. 
I'm surprised some of it works just fine like the mirrors. Although people with trucks would flip if GM stopped allowing this, especially companies who use tow packages. The safety features DO show up on the radio display. Both the Blind Spot Monitoring and Park Assist have a toggle to turn off. Where that was never an option before. The Park Assist button in the middle console though, doesn't work fully. Most wouldn't add what I did to their vehicles just because it's a pain and obviously the added cost. We got the vehicle from an auction for $7K out the door, so the cost of putting $1200 added wasn't throwing away money to me, I know these things are beneficial for me. If anyone buys a new vehicle, piece meal would be the worst way to go about it and would cost far much more than just having the dealership just add it on the package for you. In my experience though, these packages for Cruzes' usually only come in certain colors and certain packages are added - IE Red Hot. This is the color I had in 2016 and was the only one I could find with all the features that wasn't the color black. Adding features to used vehicles - debatable 😃 I've added so many things to my 2005 Manual base Cobalt because it was cheap and easy to do. Everything for the most part it just plug and play.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice. And could you confirm that the alerts DO trigger properly when activated?


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

marmalou said:


> Nice. And could you confirm that the alerts DO trigger properly when activated?


For Rear Park Assist - no, although it shows up - this feature needs a BCM flash reset with VIN Code in order to work. Blind Spot Monitoring - YES. 100% you don't need the dealership for it at all - it works without intervention.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, so for the mirrors with blind spot..... All you needed were the mirror themselves with the sensors? I know you said about the blinker wire but don't need that, just want the blind spot. TIA.


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

fastwanabe said:


> Hi, so for the mirrors with blind spot..... All you needed were the mirror themselves with the sensors? I know you said about the blinker wire but don't need that, just want the blind spot. TIA.


I can only go off of what products I used. I added all of these because the wires were interconnected looking at the schematic drawings. The blind spot monitoring and park assist harness come together. Here's what I bought:

these mirrors for my LT: 19353644, 39125820, 19353645, 39125821 New Set of 2 Driver & Passenger Side Pair 
The sensors for the radar (blind spot monitoring) is 23401478 and are universal between GM vehicles. I used the same radar item for both drivers/passenger side. I got them off of eBay for around $60 a piece plus shipping.
42649291 : HARNESS ASM-BODY RR WR - this is for the connection to the interior of the trunk.
84237375 and 84237374 from GM PartsStore.
39013751 for the Park Assist harness to attach to. There's two connections to the harness. One is for this. The other is connecting to the BCM or the rest of the cars electrical. I don't know if you can get away of not having this is all I'm suggesting.
You'll need a way to support the object brackets to the bumper. I used 3M commercial grade double sided tape with an adhesive. If the bracket came off I'd be shocked, I goofed on a couple areas and the tape was a pain to get back off. The LT bumper has imprints where these are supposed to go for their stamping machines. The placement layout was easy.


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

HGRitticuss said:


> I can only go off of what products I used. I added all of these because the wires were interconnected looking at the schematic drawings. The blind spot monitoring and park assist harness come together. Here's what I bought:
> 
> these mirrors for my LT: 19353644, 39125820, 19353645, 39125821 New Set of 2 Driver & Passenger Side Pair
> The sensors for the radar (blind spot monitoring) is 23401478 and are universal between GM vehicles. I used the same radar item for both drivers/passenger side. I got them off of eBay for around $60 a piece plus shipping.
> ...


I also failed to mention there were TWO harnesses. The 42649291 (outside harness) and 39083407 for inside the trunk. You need both.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you very much, I'll get started on getting the parts together. If there's anything else you can think of please hit me up. Tia


----------

